# Partner for my Squirrel gun



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I been using a old Marlin 32/20 for Squirrel. Past week end I lucked into a
few guns. Amongst them was a nice old S&W revolver in 32/20. Back in the
day it was popular to have rifle & pistol in same cartridge.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Lost the bid on a 32-20 S & W. Was not around a computer to up the bid. Kind of P.O.'d me cause it went pretty cheap.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

It still makes sense to own a rifle and pistol in the same caliber. 

I have a .357 Mag combo of a GP100 and a Rossi 92 that I cleaned the action up on as best as I could get it. I'm thinking about getting one of the Henry Big Boy Steels to replace the Rossi.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice. A good while back when I lived on the western slope of Colorado I had a similar set. I coyote hunted with Winchester mod. 92, 32-20, and carried on my side an old S&W 32-20 revolver, that belonged to my landlord at the time and had "CCPD" stamped on the frame. Obviously an old Chicago police carry which enhanced the character of an already cool piece. I really enjoyed that caliber and since then have always had one until selling my last one, a beautiful model 73, just a few years ago. Love your find.


----------

